# Sawyer the boat dog - Pictures!



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Yesterday, we were able to get out on the river, but only for a little while. Today, we spent all day out there. What an unbelievably GORGEOUS day!! Sawyer seems to enjoy the boat, but isn't at all sure about swimming..... This is his first time in the water, really. Last summer, he had all of those tummy issues, so we fell a bit behind on his vaccination schedule, which meant we stayed close to home. Here are some pictures from our day - I am heavily biased, but I think he is gorgeous! And now he is completely passed out on the corner of the couch!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, what a scenery!!!And no, you're not biased, he is stunning!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I live near La Crosse, Wisconsin - that is the Mississippi River. They call this area "God's Country." Sometimes I have to pinch myself that we actually get to live here!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He looks right at home on HIS boat. He is a handsome devil. I think there are lots of boating adventures in his future.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

He IS gorgeous Steph. What fun for you all!!!


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures! And Gorgeous Goldens! Almost looks like Lake Leelanau here in northern michigan - can't wait to take my new pup when he's ready to the wonderful world of northern michigan beaches. We live in Suttons Bay! These pics make me so happy!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

He looks really happy and beautiful.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Those are all pictures of our one Golden, Sawyer. 



baileyboym22 said:


> Gorgeous pictures! And Gorgeous Goldens! Almost looks like Lake Leelanau here in northern michigan - can't wait to take my new pup when he's ready to the wonderful world of northern michigan beaches. We live in Suttons Bay! These pics make me so happy!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

He had a puppy "friend" on one of the sandbars..... Ohhhh, does he need another dog!!!! He was in love with Jasmine.


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

Beautiful pictures and Sawyer is stunning! So glad that you all are enjoying the boat...and meeting other pups along the way.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Along with the pictures... Anyone have any advice on how to get your Golden used to the water?? He'll go in where he can "touch," but then just paws at the water without going ay further, no matter how much coaxing we do....


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow what amazing pictures!! Sawyer looks amazing and IS gorgeous!! Joey had his first real time swimming today too!

Edit to add we got Joey used to the water by bringing my friends WATER CRAZY Lab with us and he ran right in and Joey just followed! Joey will also do anything for a ball so tossing the ball in also worked. Oh and it is was much easier for Joey to learn and have his first swimming at a place where he could walk into the water rather then jump in.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

He IS a beautiful dog. I think he needs a playmate to come over to the house once in awhile until you are all ready for another one


----------



## mylspen (Mar 14, 2011)

Memorial Day I took my pup out for a swim for the first time. I think he thought he could walk on water as he jumped in off the dock after a stick. He tried it again before he figured he couldn't. He spent the rest of the day chasing anything I through in the water. Boy was he tired at the end of the day.

I wondered how he would take to the water, but with the rain we've had I found him many a times laying and rolling in the water puddles so I thought I was safe.

Another dog showing the way for a pup is a very big help.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sawyer is stunning! Looks like everyone had a fun day on the water.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

There was another dog - Sawyer just watched them go in the water and ran along with them back on the shore. Sighs...... I think I spoil my puppers too much. They turn into big wimps.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Sophie_Mom said:


> There was another dog - Sawyer just watched them go in the water and ran along with them back on the shore. Sighs...... I think I spoil my puppers too much. They turn into big wimps.


Nahh hes not a wimp at all. He is super smart, proceeding with caution around things that he is not familiar with. Good boy Sawyer...That gorgeous boy will come around eventually. Its just all new to him.

Its good to hear you and your family are out enjoying the new boat!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Great pics! Brave Sawyer! That takes me back to my childhood when our golden retriever would come in the boat with us all day then get home and crash. i wish Ranger have experienced that, too. 

Looks like a great day was had by all!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree, he is very handsome! Great photos.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your boy enjoying his outing. 

Many years ago we use to boat on the Mississippi River in God's Country, it's beautiful!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, I think I have to agree with you - that he is gorgeous! And I am sooooo jealous. I've always wanted to take my dogs out on a boat, but none of them have been able to have that experience. What a lucky dog to be captain of the boat! It looks like he had a good time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

Sawyer is gorgeous and so is your boat and the scenery!!

Does Sawyer have a life jacket?

Here are some pics of Tucker and Tonka and their lifejackets-we were in pool yesterday!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/98384-tucker-tonka-love-pool.html


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

What beautiful pictures!! you are so lucky to live there its beautiful..looks like you had a great day with Sawyer and the kids..He is just so handsome! i love his face, and blocky head) Hope you are doing well


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks all! Yes, I bought Sawyer a life jacket, but it drove him INSANE. He just couldn't get used to it. My husband thought I was insane (he says dogs are naturally buoyant?) and took pity on Sawyer and took it off of him. He won't go in the water anyway, I guess..... I also bought him a beach umbrella to sit under on the sand bars. Do you think he sat under it once? Nope - Not even when I sat under there and tried to convince him to sit with me. We also had the bimini top up on the boat for him, but he wouldn't sit under there either. He has a mind of his own......

Karen, I saw the pictures of your boys with their life jackets in your pool. I LOVED those pictures!!! They sure live the good life!


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Terrific pictures. You're right, he is stunning.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

He IS such a handsome boy! I especially love the second picture!


----------



## RallySoob (May 26, 2011)

Sawyer is livin it up! Those pics are great. I love the lake. Thanks for sharing


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh wow, I am so very jealous, I would be covered in bruises from pinching myself to see if it was all real if I lived there...and what a beautiful dog! Thank you for sharing. Mmmmm, I need to be near water...RIGHT NOW!!! Please!


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

Sawyer is a handsome boy...and the scenery is gorgeous!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I loved those pictures! I can't get over how big Sawyer has gotten. I guess I still remember him as that pint sized little guy from last summer! He's just such a handsome fella!

It looks like your entire family is going to enjoy a summer on the water. What a wonderful treat. I hope you take lots of pictures.

I am sure in time he will get more comfortable with the water. It just takes some a little longer than others. I always tell people to be careful what you wish for, because as soon as he realizes how much fun swimming is, you won't be able to keep him from the water!

Lovely shots 

Kim


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Steph, Sawyer is absolutely stunning. I was too busy swooning over Sawyer to notice the scenery

It took Hector a while to get used to swimming. Every time we took him he would just have a little paddle no matter how much coaxing or throwing of sticks etc. Then, one day, something just seemed to click. We hadn't done anything different than before but he just went for it. Now we can't keep him out. I'm sure once Sawyer discovers the fun he too can have, there'll be no stopping him.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks! Hope so!!!


----------



## Phoenixx (Apr 21, 2011)

He is one good looking boy. He certainly seems to be enjoying himself, I know I would be!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Well I'd have to agree with you, he is gorgeous...!!! Great photos....


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Along with the pictures... Anyone have any advice on how to get your Golden used to the water?? He'll go in where he can "touch," but then just paws at the water without going ay further, no matter how much coaxing we do....


Don't coax. He will do it. It took Bogey FOREVER - two full summers. But he finally will go out. Ace it just took a few weeks. I just threw a few bumpers out for him and when he saw people and other dogs going out he finally wanted it bad enough that he swam out.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great pics of a great day. Ike is 4 and still does not love the water. He'll wade out as far as he can walk, but won't swim unless another dog is swimming too.


----------

